# Twisty Tails!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How cute can tiels possibly be while preening?!









Cookie has a different style!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww very cute. See on cookies tail how one feather looks normal going up and then it sort of looks cut off but still has some feather going up. Is that normal. Slush has two on her tail like it. Smaller then cookies. I had to cut the top of poor slushs tail because she managed to damage it and crack the tip of the feathers.

My two preen there tails like bailiee lol. Usually if i pick at hugs tail he will start to preen it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the cut looking bits are just from them rubbing their tails against stuff and damaging them a little.  



birdieness said:


> My two preen there tails like bailiee lol


I think that makes them normal.  I can't say i've seen any bird use the "over head" method Cookie was trying out. LOL!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pics Bea, 
Cookie has a unique way of doing things...lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  I love when Spike preens himself on my shoulder it's too cute


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe! Love the last photo!


----------

